# Taking pet from Cyprus to Spain



## cyprus chat (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi there

I am a new subscriber so forgive me if this post has already been answered....

What is the process for taking your dog permanently from Cyprus to Spain and what is the duration for this as Im sure the rules are different to that of taking your pet back to UK ??? 

All info appreciated!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprus chat said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a new subscriber so forgive me if this post has already been answered....
> 
> ...


I think that this is a question that should be asked in the Spain section of the forum.
Taking the dog from Cyprus won't be a problem what matters will be the rules at the other end.
Remember though, that as Cyprus, like the UK, is rabies free there shouldnt be too many problems.


----------

